# New Shrimp to be Quarantined?



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, I am buying some Bamboo and Amano Shrimps soon for a tank with small fish. I was told snails dont need to be quarantined, so that's great, but now what about shrimps. New fish always have to be quarantined for a few weeks, but what about shrimps, can they transmit diseases to fish, and what is the quarantining procedure? I am buying shrimps from Big Al, so obviously i wont know their health as i would buying from a trusted fellow member from the forums selling a shrimp. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

AFAIK shrimps don't carry any fish disease so you can just drop them in your tank after you aclimated them.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Unrelated to diseases, Amano shrimp are pretty hardy and a quick aclimation is all thats needed, however Bamboo shrimp take longer to recover from transfer-shock, and did better for me using a longer drip acclimation.


----------



## imke (Sep 30, 2010)

I guess I am in the minority here, but I would always quarantine new shrimp for a week. Besides, Bamboo shrimp have very special needs, as strong current and stone rocks where they can sit and fan for food - are you sure they are suitable to your tank?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

all the above are correct...

Shrimp can not transfer diseases / parasites to other fish, BUT the water carried with them can. Be very careful. (ditto for snails)

As far as bamboo shrimp / fan shrimp go, the higher the flow the better and feeding Shirakura powdered Chi-Ebi is a bonus.

A 30 gal tank is the min with a 90 gal HOB is recommended. The tank size is large simply because they require *that much flow* and in a smaller tank you would get white water conditions.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

my 3 inch bamboo shrimp lives in my 20 gallon RCS/CRS tank, which has a marineland HOT canister suited for a 55 gallon and Aquaclear 50, for up to 50 gallons. It seems to be living quite comfortably, never scrounging the ground for food


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

ThaChingster said:


> my 3 inch bamboo shrimp lives in my 20 gallon RCS/CRS tank, which has a marineland HOT canister suited for a 55 gallon and Aquaclear 50, for up to 50 gallons. It seems to be living quite comfortably, never scrounging the ground for food


+1 you have found a good balance between flow and filtration.

The higher the flow rate the happier the fan shrimp will be. That HOT I am sure eliminates the white water conditions that 3x the size of an Aqua Clear would require in a similar sized tank.


----------

